#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Como Montar Projeto de Fibra Óptica Utilizando Google Earth

## Buenano

*Como Montar Projeto de Fibra Óptica Utilizando Google Earth**Dicas de como desenhar um projeto de Rede de Fibra Óptica**Praticidade*Devido o Google Earth ser bem intuitivo é bem fácil o manuseio da ferramenta para utilização em projetos.*Você já teve dúvidas de qual ícone utilizar em um projeto de fibra óptica?*Nesse eBook você vai aprender os principais ícones para fazer uma rede óptica, isso vai melhorar na identificação da equipe técnica em campo.*Você já precisou dividir o projeto em áreas?*Aqui você aprende a utilizar o polígono para setorizar seu projeto e deixar ele mais dinâmico e estratégico. *Medições de trecho*Você vai aprender também como utilizar a régua e como vai medir um trecho que precisa executar um lançamento de cabo.

>>> Eu quero aprender um pouco mais.

----------


## emilidani

tem aplicativo para fazer loss budget ou só para desenhar?

----------


## Buenano

Olá, no mercado brasileiro existe algumas empresas que já trabalham com isso. Posso dar uma dica para você conferir o GeoGridMaps. Sucesso! Abraço!

----------

